# Hand grip on the putter



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

hi - i have a question. I played a pitch and put today and shot even par  About halfway thru my little match I felt that my putter grip wasn't that comfy. I don't mean the actual grip on the club. I just had it changed out to a very comfortable odyssey grip. I mean my hands on the putter. my question is: does your grip fundamentally change at all when you hold your putter? does anyone here ever lock their right pinky finger w/the left first finger? it seemed weird but I hit the ball a little starighter when i did but I didnt use that grip out of a fear of developing a bad habit - any comments on this subject would be greatly appreciated!
thanks
Sw


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Sandwedge said:


> hi - i have a question. I played a pitch and put today and shot even par  About halfway thru my little match I felt that my putter grip wasn't that comfy. I don't mean the actual grip on the club. I just had it changed out to a very comfortable odyssey grip. I mean my hands on the putter. my question is: does your grip fundamentally change at all when you hold your putter? does anyone here ever lock their right pinky finger w/the left first finger? it seemed weird but I hit the ball a little starighter when i did but I didnt use that grip out of a fear of developing a bad habit - any comments on this subject would be greatly appreciated!
> thanks
> Sw


Hey SW,

I think what your referring to is if you changed your interlocking grip when you hold a putter...

Yes, I do, when I used my driver, i used the interlocking grip, but when it's my iron and fairway woods and hybrids, I used the Vardon grip or the overlapping grip.

I also used the vardon grip when I putt. However, when putting, my two left knuckles are not protuted. They are just straight. Not too firm and not too loose.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

I use the interlock grip for all my clubs.

However, with my putter, my left hand is my bottom hand. (i am right handed).


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Use the interlocking grip, or any other grip that you feel comfortable with. If you watch the Golf channel, you'll see grips that are one off's, particular to that golfer's putting stroke. Putting is 80 percent confidence, if you feel you can control and aim your putter to your satisfaction, then hold it any way you want. Just remember to get back to a standard grip when you use the rest of the clubs.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Putting is so fundamentally different from every other shot in golf. There is a more or less accepted way to hit a 4 iron. Not so in putting. Get comfortable. Find what works for you.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Big Hands usually tend to use the overlap grip .

Smaller hands usually use the interlock grip because it gives us a lil more control of the club since we can't wrap our big hands around the grip. 

Putting i use the left above right with my left index overlapping my right pinky and the finger next to the middle finger.


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

I use neither the interlocking or overlap. I never could get remotely comfortable with either. Id say I have average size hands and both of those grips have always felt awkward. I just use almost a baseballish style grip. Ive tried alot of different grips when putting and keep coming back to the same style as I hit all my other clubs.

Honestly, I disagree w/ the principle of altering your grips by club or w/ the putter. Its in the same category as draw drivers and offset drivers etc IMO. I think instead of compensating for a weakness (like a slice off the tee or a push w/ the putter) you should address the fundamental flaw thats present in your swing. Granted there are exceptions like older people or people w/ certain flexibility limitations, but generally thats my feelings on such things.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I've always used the interlock for all clubs, even putting..I never saw a reason for all these fancy putting grips. They all feel wierd to me..but use whatever you like.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Personally I use a reverse overlap grip, where my index finger overlaps the knuckle portion of my right ring finger. My right thumb is also anchored on the left corner of the putting grip. I find this grip keeps my wrists stable and gives me the best chance of keeping the putting from moving in my hands. I've always been an advocate of stiff wristed pendulum style putting. This is the grip that makes it easiest for me. Don't putt a certain way just because someone else does it. Experiment with different hand positions and putting styles and find what works best for you.


----------

